# Theme Park attendance after New Year's



## akbmusic (Jun 22, 2012)

Contemplating Disney this year from Dec. 30 (or 31) through Jan 4 or 5. I haven't been to Disney at this time of year ever, and was wondering how crowded the parks were from New Year's Day on.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 23, 2012)

December 31st and January 1st will be busy, as people have off. But, January 2 onwards should be ok.

TS


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 23, 2012)

With January 1 falling on a Tuesday, I would expect it to be very busy through Saturday, Jan 5. -- Suzanne


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 23, 2012)

*disney after new years*

wait till the next week and you will have the park to your self for the most part. That might be the only time during the year the parks are mostly vacant. 

towards end of jan it starts to pick up again right through summer..


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 23, 2012)

We have been in Orlando over New Years & then for two - three weeks every year for the past 5 years.  Without fail the crush of traffic & park attendance are nightmarish through New Years Eve day.  Then on New Years it falls off but still very busy. On the day after - no matter what day that may be - it is like a plug was pulled & there is no one anywhere!  For the next 3-4 weks you can practically go to any attraction at any park at will.  If you don't mind the potentially cooler (two years ago it was COLD!) weather and some things actually closed due to low attendance levels then it's a great time to just enjoy the parks & the area at a relatively leisurely pace.  

May and early September are the other really slow times but none as slow as the first 3 weeks of January. If you dislike crushing crowds this is one of the best times to go.


----------



## youcanfly (Jun 26, 2012)

I am currently planning our 4th new years eve adventure to Disney.Our dates are similar, 12/29/12 thru 1/5/2013. Disney is extremly crowded for new years eve but, we find the celebration is worth it. We tried Hollywood Studios one year to see if crowds were any better but, it felt worse I believe because of the park's size and layout. Magic Kingdom usually runs the same fireworks show on the 30th but, this year there are EMH till 3am which may make for larger crowds. If you plan any making any dining reservations you need to decide soon. The 180 day mark for 31st is July 4th. I recommend making ADRs and canceling if you change your mind. Some may have rules on cancelations that i am unaware of so ask when you book. I also recommend calling in early am.One thing to note you must pick your park and arrive early as in opening time and you can not leave and reenter any park. Parks will reach max capacity.  If you have little ones this can be hard.  There are great sites out there to help with planning such as Touring Plans. They track previous crowds and predict crowds for current year. Hope you will consider ringing in 2013 Disney style!! If you consider the following week,one thing to also watch for is the marathon for planned for the following weekend. 1/10-13/2013. We have done a marathon and it can be extremly crowded on that weekend also.


> We have been in Orlando over New Years & then for two - three weeks every year for the past 5 years. Without fail the crush of traffic & park attendance are nightmarish through New Years Eve day. Then on New Years it falls off but still very busy. On the day after - no matter what day that may be - it is like a plug was pulled & there is no one anywhere!


We have found this to be true also which is another reason we brave this week in lieu of Christmas week which we learned the hard way, never gets better.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 9, 2012)

I were at the parks ONE time in that time frame.  One time was enough... the crowds were brutal on New Yea's Eve and day.  Good luck.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 9, 2012)

Our experience has been somewhat different. A couple of days after New Years, the tour groups from other countries inundate the area.

Sheila


----------

